# Solvit....Great service



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I bought a Solvit ramp from Petco about a month ago. Two plastic pieces that cover a metal tube were lost and exposed a potential cut threat to the dog. My first e-mail to Solvit explained the problem and wanted them to send me replacement covers. Their response was to fax them the reciept and they would send me a new ramp. Thanks to David at Solvit!


----------



## konrad1984 (Oct 25, 2012)

They're very good. We had Solvit out here one time for the air conditioning unit, and they fixed the problem or whatever. And when we had to call back again, they tried to save us the most amount of money. We felt that they weren't ripping us off, and we went ahead and got done what we had to do. They were on time to the appointment, courteous, and pretty much great.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I think we're on dirrerent pages here.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I ordered a Solvit ramp thru Cabelas on Sunday and received it on Thursday. I thought that was great.
Edit: I looked at my calendar and it was Monday that I ordered the ramp.

Great service.


----------



## billbe (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree the service is great


----------

